# First Tank for Newbie



## 06Honda

I am an adult but newbie for aquarium keeping. Have looked and watched several reviews on the brand name Fluval. One tank that seems like a good beginner setups was the Fluval Spec 19 L (5 US gal). I understand the bigger the tank the easier it is to take care of in the long term, so would this tank be too small for most fish species other than a betta. Not sure if Fluval makes a larger tank tank than the 5 US Gal. I am very open to opinions and suggestions. What I like about the tank mentioned is the lighting system; enclosed filter and enclosed area for the heater leaving it looking very neat and tidy for display.


----------



## mistersprinkles

06Honda said:


> I am an adult but newbie for aquarium keeping. Have looked and watched several reviews on the brand name Fluval. One tank that seems like a good beginner setups was the Fluval Spec 19 L (5 US gal). I understand the bigger the tank the easier it is to take care of in the long term, so would this tank be too small for most fish species other than a betta. Not sure if Fluval makes a larger tank tank than the 5 US Gal. I am very open to opinions and suggestions. What I like about the tank mentioned is the lighting system; enclosed filter and enclosed area for the heater leaving it looking very neat and tidy for display.


The fluval SPEC is a nice tank.

With a 5 gal you are limited to a few different things, mostly small fish and critters.

My suggestion for a tank that size would be to find a really nice, locally bred betta (the ones at pet shops are always abused. Especially in transit from breeder to store), and add a small group of Amano shrimp.

That would make for a nice little tank.

Another option would be Killifish and amano shrimp. You could keep a pair of Amphyosemion Australe in a tank that size, as well as (large) amano shrimp. Don't get any shrimp small enough to fit in the fish's mouths, regardless of whether you go betta or killis.

To get the best quality fish it's usually best to place an ad requesting them from someone who breeds locally. Kijiji.ca, the classified section of gtaaquaria.com and duzzee.ca are good places to do that.

There are a few people on this site who breed bettas and killis so you shouldn't have any trouble getting your fish.

Before you do, are you familiar with the concept of the nitrogen cycle?

Please read the following, as they will help you tremendously on your way:

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/guide-to-starting-a-freshwater-aquarium/

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/the-almost-complete-guide-and-faq-to-fishless-cycling/

I suggest you use the fishless cycling method, where you use ammonia in a bottle that you buy from a cleaning supplies store. It's mentioned in the article above.

An alternative if you want to get fish right away is to get a large amount of cycled filter media (filter media that has been running on a tank for months) and put it in your filter. Make sure you get a hefty amount that is well seeded with beneficial bacteria. Then you can add your fish and shrimp right away.

Sadly, since you're in kingston, you may need to take a drive to the GTA to pick up your fish, if you want the best selection.

BTW another tank you can look at is the Fluval EDGE however that is no good for bettas, gouramis, or corydoras because they need to reach the surface to breathe and they will be confused trying to find the little opening in the center.


----------



## 06Honda

Thanks for the detailed post and info, appreciate. Getting a Betta and some shrimp is an interesting idea for sure. Will read the links, looked at the edge but it seemed a bit hard to do maint on, maybe just need a little practice to get used to it.


----------



## mistersprinkles

06Honda said:


> Thanks for the detailed post and info, appreciate. Getting a Betta and some shrimp is an interesting idea for sure. Will read the links, looked at the edge but it seemed a bit hard to do maint on, maybe just need a little practice to get used to it.


The edge will be harder to do maintenance on. I certainly would never buy one but people seem to like them for some reason. They also limit your fish choices to fish that do not take breaths from the surface. I just suggested it because it's popular.

The fluval Spec is a very decent little tank. The filter has a large volume of media for the tank size and the "hidden away" nature of the filter and heater makes for an attractive setup. Just don't expect fantastic plant-growing results with the Included light. Try Java Fern and Anubias if you like but I wouldn't push it any further than that.

Here is a great video of somebody unboxing, describing the installation of, and showing an installed Fluval spec:


----------



## Mlevi

If you are just getting started, I would not advice you to go with anything less than a 15 gallon tank. A slightly bigger tank is more 'forgiving' of beginner errors than a small tank is, in terms of maintenance. 15 - 20 gal is a good place to start, as it doesn't have a huge footprint, while at the same time is not so small that the parameters will swing as drastically as a 5 gal (say if you overfeed a couple o' times). A 15 also opens you up to more livestock choices.

Also, everyone has a different budget, but I would advice someone just starting out in the hobby to stay away from high priced 'designer' setups. Just as I would not advice someone wanting to learn to play a guitar to go and purchase their first one from the fender custom shop. You don't want to invest too much into something that you might or might not want to pursue six weeks from now. 

Again, some of those 'designer' tanks come with an 'all in one' solution right out of the box...so it depends on what your comfort zone is. If it was me, I would look at deals on this and other similar forums, and pick up a used setup. Every once in a while, a great deal presents itself for a very low cost compared to a new setup. Trust me, once you get hooked on your first tank, you will start accumulating more tanks in no time at all...lol.

This is just my personal opinion based on my own start up experience back in the days the dinosaurs roamed the earth.


Al.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Mlevi said:


> If you are just getting started, I would not advice you to go with anything less than a 15 gallon tank. A slightly bigger tank is more 'forgiving' of beginner errors than a small tank is, in terms of maintenance. 15 - 20 gal is a good place to start, as it doesn't have a huge footprint, while at the same time is not so small that the parameters will swing as drastically as a 5 gal (say if you overfeed a couple o' times). A 15 also opens you up to more livestock choices.
> 
> Also, everyone has a different budget, but I would advice someone just starting out in the hobby to stay away from high priced 'designer' setups. Just as I would not advice someone wanting to learn to play a guitar to go and purchase their first one from the fender custom shop. You don't want to invest too much into something that you might or might not want to pursue six weeks from now.
> 
> Again, some of those 'designer' tanks come with an 'all in one' solution right out of the box...so it depends on what your comfort zone is. If it was me, I would look at deals on this and other similar forums, and pick up a used setup. Every once in a while, a great deal presents itself for a very low cost compared to a new setup. Trust me, once you get hooked on your first tank, you will start accumulating more tanks in no time at all...lol.
> 
> This is just my personal opinion based on my own start up experience back in the days the dinosaurs roamed the earth.
> 
> Al.


You make some very good points, Al.

I'm inclined to agree with you on all points but one- I don't think a 5 gallon is a terrible setup for a beginner. If stocked properly and fed responsibly, it's not really any more demanding of a novice than a 15 gallon.

Having said that, I do agree that going with one of these overpriced 'designer' fluval setups is a waste of money.

For a truly user friendly beginner setup, I'd suggest a trip to Big Al's for the following:

15 Gal aquarium
24x12" glass top
single strip fluorescent light
Aquaclear 50 filter (don't get the power head with the same name by accident)
75W heater
black background (ask at the cash)
API freshwater master test kit
(optional) Seachem Stability or Tetra Safe Start
Seachem Prime water conditioner
attractive piece(s) of driftwood
Syphon hose 
5 gallon sturdy bucket
thermometer
(optional)24X12" Aquarium stand (metal, "Ikea style" or pre-built)

Next go to a drug store. Pick up 2 baby feeding syringes that measure in mL. One for dosing the water conditioner, one for filling test tubes when you test your water.

Next go to a Pool Suppy store. Pick up a bag of pool filter sand. It's the best substrate there is.

Now you have everything you need. Next, fill'er up, turn the heater and filter on and read up on the nitrogen cycle and fishless cycling.


----------



## pyrrolin

Or go on kijiji and find a setup for sale if you want to do the first tank cheap to see how you like the hobby.

If you do like it, then you will most likely go out shopping for a much larger tank before long with a better idea of what you actually want and need depending on the types of fish you want, looks desired and space available.

But I recommend not going with a full new expensive setup until you have learned and been successful with getting a tank cycled and keeping fish alive for a few weeks.

If this hobby is for you, MTS will take hold, multiple tank syndrome. I first planned to just have a single tank. A few years later, I have 14 tanks going and a few not being used.

Its important to learn and have experience with the basics first or you can end up wasting a lot of money on fish that die.


----------



## mistersprinkles

pyrrolin said:


> Or go on kijiji and find a setup for sale if you want to do the first tank cheap to see how you like the hobby.
> 
> If you do like it, then you will most likely go out shopping for a much larger tank before long with a better idea of what you actually want and need depending on the types of fish you want, looks desired and space available.
> 
> But I recommend not going with a full new expensive setup until you have learned and been successful with getting a tank cycled and keeping fish alive for a few weeks.
> 
> If this hobby is for you, MTS will take hold, multiple tank syndrome. I first planned to just have a single tank. A few years later, I have 14 tanks going and a few not being used.
> 
> Its important to learn and have experience with the basics first or you can end up wasting a lot of money on fish that die.


With proper preparation, fish won't die.

I set up my first tank (as an adult), a 20 gallon, when it was gifted to me by a highschool classmate. It came with a terrible non submersible heater, Aquaclear 50, and a single fluorescent strip light.

I cycled the tank, then I bought a pair of common paradise fish, 8 neons, and a gibbiceps pleco (Hey, I WAS a noob).

The great part is that nothing died. I was very pleased with myself. I had these fish for several months before I got the itch to upgrade to a 40 gallon with Keyhole cichlids and the madness sort of evolved from there.

The point is, if you're going into it with people giving you step by step instructions, you have to be a knucklehead and ignore advice to screw up.

I think it's perfectly fine for the OP to get a Fluval Spec 5 gal. I really do... if that's what he WANTS. I would buy a 15 gal all in parts. I don't like kits. But that's me.

If the OP wants a prefab 5 gallon kit, who are we to steer him away from that? I mean, if it were actually any harder to take care of, we should steer him away, but it really isn't.

Water changes are a breeze on a 5 gal, I know that much.

We'll steer him in the right direction. As long as he follows our advice to the letter, nothing will go wrong. Barring acts of god or fish illness, of course.


----------



## jtcanuck

*Watch the hardware for sale section on this forum*

You can get a nice aquarium and accessories for a steal if you keep an eye out. I think there are a couple 10 gal aquariums available for the price of a cup of coffee and several others for not much more.

Just check the tank for chips and ask the seller if there are any leaks.

BTW - I purchased a brand new fluval (Hagen) Flora Nano tank and it leaked when I filled it. Even though the problem was a bad silicon joint, Hagen would not replace it. I will never purchase anything from them again.


----------



## mistersprinkles

jtcanuck said:


> You can get a nice aquarium and accessories for a steal if you keep an eye out. I think there are a couple 10 gal aquariums available for the price of a cup of coffee and several others for not much more.
> 
> Just check the tank for chips and ask the seller if there are any leaks.
> 
> BTW - I purchased a brand new fluval (Hagen) Flora Nano tank and it leaked when I filled it. Even though the problem was a bad silicon joint, Hagen would not replace it. I will never purchase anything from them again.


Except Aquaclears, right? Because, really, it's the best HOB on the market.

Seriously though, I don't know how useful asking the seller if the tank leaks is going to be. It's not hard to say "No leaks", sell you the tank at a neutral meetup point, then you get a leaker and you can never track the guy down again.


----------



## pyrrolin

I had to totally rebuild a tank that "didn't leak", a 90 gallon, but at least that tank was free and came with a eheim 2217 canister filter. I just wish I could have saved myself the small flood. I would have taken the tank still if I knew it leaked as I can reseal myself.

Those fluval tanks look nice and I like the filter design. My only question is the quality of the light and the price seems a bit high to me.

You don't just buy a tank and then decide what you are going to put in it. You need to know what you want to put in a tank and then find the right size tank.


----------



## mistersprinkles

pyrrolin said:


> You don't just buy a tank and then decide what you are going to put in it.


I disagree. I think picking the tank size that will fit into your living space and then figuring out what will fit in it is fine. Especially for a noob. With no experience observing fish behaviour, how could he possibly know what kind of fish he likes?


----------



## pyrrolin

You are right, if space is an issue, first you need to figure out your max size you can fit.

The main thing is you need to have some things figured out before you buy a tank, max size for space, stock type wanted, budget, stock requirements and so on.

I didn't follow my own advice yesterday. I have been wanting to setup a 20 gallon long for a while and got one on sale yesterday. I knew what I wanted to stock it with, what light and so on, but I didn't have a location decided. But on the way home the wife and I figured the location out. But besides location, I did have everything else figured out for the most part


----------



## Lisasaquariums

The best advice I can give, is research your ass off and get what you want. If you are able to provide proper maintenance and are a committed individual you can start with a small tank. Just be aware to stay on your toes and deal with any problems as soon as they arise. The fluval spec is an awesome tank from what I hear. Just make sure you only want shrimp or very small fish who can deal with high light.

Also, if you have friend who keep fish or a good local fish shop ask for some used filter floss or aquarium water to help start up your bacteria cultures. Your tank will cycle faster.


----------



## Kimchi24

Lisasaquariums said:


> Also, if you have friend who keep fish or a good local fish shop ask for some used filter floss or aquarium water to help start up your bacteria cultures. Your tank will cycle faster.


Dont use Big Al's water though or you will have illnesses for life lol.

Ok, back to the issue at hand...

Dont get a fancy pants fluval tank. They look nice but any tank can look nice as long as the inside looks nice. Also 5 gallons is awfully small for a beginner. I personally started with a 10 gallon and regret it. Wish i went straight for a 40 breeder or 55 gallon. What I would suggest is finalizing what tank you can manage to get (space restrictions), research what can fit into the tank, post here and confirm the stock (only because you may come across people who post things like "i have 4 ID sharks in my 3 gallon! and they are alive!"), and google image search your tank + the word "aquascape". That way you can get a general idea of how you want the tank to look. Also, forget kijiji  this site has an epic buy and sell section and everyone is very nice. I'm sure if you posted your nearest location, people would be able to give you some biomedia. Overall, research and ask questions. everyone is a newbie at some point so there are no stupid questions. Even is you asked if an oscar will fit in a 20 gallon, people here will not ridicule but just say no. ALSO, DO NOT BELIEVE WHAT YOUR LFS WILL TELL YOU. When i started off, the BAs guy told me that 4 mollies, a rainbow shark, and a ruby shark can live in my newly bought 10 gallon. All dead by 2 weeks. HEED MY WARNING.

Also, just because you're an adult doesnt mean you cant be a noobie haha. UNLESS,.... the rumors are true! Adults cannot be new to anything!


----------



## mistersprinkles

Lisasaquariums said:


> Also, if you have friend who keep fish or a good local fish shop ask for some used filter floss or aquarium water to help start up your bacteria cultures. Your tank will cycle faster.


Aquarium water has low to no bacteria in it and used water is useless for setting up a new tank. Filter floss is also useless as almost no bacteria grows on it. You want biomedia or reticulated foam, or a hydrosponge. Anything else is near useless.


----------



## Jackson

Oh man OP

I'd read what you can first via the internet and ignore this thread. 
If you have any questions after that then post on the forum.

Find out what type of fish you'd like first then decide on the size of tank you'd like to get. 
No point in blowing money on a tank that won't be able to house fish you're drawn towards and would like to keep.

BTW filter floss has tons of BB living in it. I've cycled many big tanks using that stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin

the bacteria in water or floss is so little that it won't be worth the effort, get used bio media. Many people use dollar store pot scrubbers and would be more than willing to give you one or two. If you are in Kingston, I'd be happy to give you some.

You can also squeeze out sponge filters into a bag and put that water in a tank to seed it.


----------



## Jackson

Where do you guys get this info?

Go do some research first.

I'm done with this crap

OP good luck
Read lots first then ask questions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin

floss is usually changed once a week or so, so normally it won't have much BB, but if it has been in a tank for longer, ewe, then yes, it would have lots of BB


----------



## mistersprinkles

Jackson said:


> Where do you guys get this info?
> 
> Go do some research first.
> 
> *I'm done with this crap*












Filter floss is typically changed weekly. Most people will have no BB on it.

Not that it matters at this point, the OP clearly isn't coming back.


----------



## Jackson

Changed weekly?

I change mine weekly only on one of my tanks with fish ranging from 12"-20" and there's a Fly River turtle in there. The tank is 224 gallons.

Even in that short amount of time the BB can spread quickly. Floss has a much larger surface area when compared to most ceramic bio media. 
The reason floss isn't recommend as bio media is it's short life span equals high life cycle loss. Meaning tons of BB are lost when it's removed and thrown away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaNeko

Well for me my filter floss is used at least 6 times before I consider throwing it out. I normally squeeze it in tub of tank water till the floss comes out clear then put the floss back into the filter. I do this about every 1-2weeks and replace the filter floss about every 2-3 months thus why when I offer my filter floss to newbies or those needing to seed thier tank I know the floss is packed with benefical bacteria. I find by after 6 reuses the floss has lost it's loft and is more matted out.

Now I agree if you do not do what I do and change the floss weekly then yes I can how it will not have enough beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Fishfur

I think I get more mileage out of my floss than most. I squeeze it out in tank water and reuse it until it's literally falling to shreds. Then I only replace half of it at one time, wrapping new floss around the old, and a bit of netting to keep it all together. I use it to seed new filters and it works very well. I can't see tossing it weekly, just too wasteful for me.. it does have enormous surface area, and thus can host loads of BB. I've run filters with nothing else BUT floss and they work just as well as the ones with sponge or ceramic media.. though I'll allow the latter two do last much longer, floss is just as capable of growing BB as anything else in filters can.


----------

